# Vizsla Ears



## VizslaDiva (Nov 29, 2008)

My KAdin seems to have mites or a constant ear infection. Is this common? I am brining him back to the vets next week but his ears smell and I treat them every other day.

Any suggestions?


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

you need to get an ear wash and keep up with the cleaning what you are smelling is most likely a type of yeast infection the pH level goes off the charts and bacteria start to thrive. I use rubbing alcohol and swab out the dirty build up then cotton swab the cracks your vet will have what you need for the inner ear wash


----------

